# Road to State



## psych

OK I'm gonna be setting up my training log for the USPF Illinois state 2014.  This is a powerlifting log sooooooo don't ask me diet shit lol :naughty1:.   

This meet I'm doing push/pull only.  I'm trying to focus on hammering my dead and going to the 242 weight class.  I'm 235 now and don't plan on cutting weight cause I want to hit big numbers and have fun. Cutting weight for anything besides Nationals and Worlds or big meets is a waste. 

Diet is cabs on the night before heavy days and on heavy days.  Cardio 20 minutes after workouts.  Not planning on cutting but this helps with keeping weigh down because I still need to stay under 240.

My training looks like this:

Monday: Squat and speed pulls

Tues:OFF

Wednesday: Bench (breaking in new shirt single ply) 

Thursday: Shoulders

Friday: Deadlift and grip work.

Saturday: Speed bench and random arm shit

Sunday: OFF


----------



## AnaSCI

Looking forward to your log. Thank you for sharing here!


----------



## gobot

This should be cool.  Reminds me a lot of how I worked out when I was younger.


----------



## jacked391

Good luck bro! Would like to see u go to work at a meet. Maybe nattys


----------



## Slate23

I'm definately interested in this log. How long are your workouts and are you on any kind of cycle?


----------



## Ironbuilt

Psychs an animal.  I cant wait to see this ..
Thanks brutha..


----------



## psych

Slate23 said:


> I'm definately interested in this log. How long are your workouts and are you on any kind of cycle?



Length depends on a few things: between 1 hour to 2 hours.  My heavy training cycle for big meets is often 2-3 hours in the am and 1-2 hours at night in the same day.

1. How much sleep and food I got in me (I bounce at a club for extra cash and it' 5:10 am now I just got home)

2. School

3. How many people I got to spot me. ex In my shirt I do reps with 600+ so I need 3 guys to give me a hand off.  Quads has a large percentage of it's members that compete in their field; powerlifting, bodybuilding, fitness, etc. So I have no problem giving pointers to another person or help spot someone else during my training sessions. Also I am easily distracted. LOL

4. If I'm "crabby"

5. Injuries

6. My gym is in the hood so if it snows no motherfucker plows shit AND there is no heat in that shit hole.

7. If there is a crew of other powerlifters then there is a rotation on who goes.

Cycle wise yes. I'm a big believer in moderate dosage/long cycle  length.  I never go above 600mg of test a week. I'll run tren ace 100mg EOD about 10 weeks out, 25mg of dbol for 12 straight weeks, and IV metatest every friday before I pull.  Also IGF-LR3 AT 11mcg 30day on, 2 weeks off.


----------



## LastChance

Sounds awesome!


----------



## psych

Ok first workout.

I use Ivanko kilo plates so my numbers may be weird to the uninitiated...but we are initiated (Bane ;p).

Squat with squat bar (thicker, longer, 55pounds/25 kilo) barx10, 275x8, 384x5, 452 2x10. As the weeks go on I'll add wraps and a belt.

Speed pulls with the squat bar. The extra thickness helps with grip and it will never bend Which is great for teaching proper pulling position. FYI you always want to bend a deadlift bar before you pull.  Thats why deadlift bars are thinner and are more pliable, want that whip. Will use one on deadlift day*

Speed pull 451 with a pro strong band stretched over it length wise and I stand on it 8x1 1 minute break between pulls.

Single leg press 330 2x12

Single leg extension 60 2x15

Abductor 110 3x10

Standingle single leg hamstring curl 80 2x10

100 pound gripper 4x15 each hand

150 pound gripper static holds 2 x failure


----------



## tri-terror

I've been trying to see if there are any USPF meets in my area but the only meet I can find on the USPF page is for Nats?  How did you find out about the Illinois meet?


----------



## psych

Lance Karrabel the USPF president is a friend of mine and I train at his gym. He is in Chicago and always has the Illinois state meet. The USPF website will post it when he does.  I will also post it here, it is gonna be the end of March or first week of April. Dude your in Illinois? Get your ass to Quads!


----------



## tri-terror

No I'm I'm NC!  But I didnt see meets for ANY state posted


----------



## psych

Give um a month. It's not even 2014 yet.


----------



## tri-terror

Yeah I hear you.  I'm just antsy to plan my contests out.


----------



## chicken_hawk

USPF so are you doing single ply? Are you training in a multi ply shirt? Just trying to follow along for my own benefit.

Thanks,
Hawk


----------



## psych

chicken_hawk said:


> USPF so are you doing single ply? Are you training in a multi ply shirt? Just trying to follow along for my own benefit.
> 
> Thanks,
> Hawk



WPF AND USPF are all single. Always been single ply. Nope single ply shirt, best at 220 was 650 for a double, gym lift though.


----------



## STP

Definitely in on this log. Looking forward to seeing how you do at your meet


----------



## Alinshop

Sounds interesting, so I will be following along!


----------



## Slaytonslayer

Holy shit your strong, in brother!


----------



## psych

OK....

No bench day since the gym was closed for NewYears day.....fuckin stupid.  You would think they would be busy with people signing up for new memberships.  Any way it's a blessing in disguise since I have a cold.

Thursday-shoulders

Warm up cardio 10 minutes

Standing over head press machine thing.  (I use the old school Maximus cast-iron machine cause I can slame it, use a stack instead of plates, don't have to clean it, and it's in the corner so I can be crabby/shitty. It's snowing like a mother fucker in Chicago and YES NO ONE PLOWED JACK SHIT AT MY GYM! Fuck pre-workouts that shit just pisses me off.)  
90x12, 100x12, 110x12, 120x12, 130x12.

Side flys dumb bells 10x15, 15x12, 20x12, 25x12.

Rear flys hammer machine 4x15

Front raises dumb bells 25x12, 30x12, 35x10, 40x10

Easy day, AND I'm sure Dayquil and dbol are a bad combo....


----------



## psych

Just got in from work, thank God the college kids are gone!

Dead lift 315x5, 405x3, 480 4x4, 550 2x2, 615 1x2, 480 1x10 (wore straps for this last set) DONE!!!

Grip work with grippers.


----------



## chicken_hawk

psych said:


> Just got in from work, thank God the college kids are gone!
> 
> Dead lift 315x5, 405x3, 480 4x4, 550 2x2, 615 1x2, 480 1x10 (wore straps for this last set) DONE!!!
> 
> Grip work with grippers.



480x10= 

And yeah my gym has been inundated by college dush bags too...like through the roof!

Hawk


----------



## psych

chicken_hawk said:


> 480x10=
> 
> And yeah my gym has been *inundated by college dush bags *too...like through the roof!
> 
> Hawk



HAHAHA no bro, I'm talkin about the bar I bounce at.  College kids don't wander into Quads....


----------



## psych

Saturday:

DE bench 225+grey band under the bench 5x5 paused reps.
Grenade ball tricep push down 4x25
Machine curls 4x15
Pull ups 4x12-15
Thought about doin abs but.....fuck it.  The storm that everyone was worried about hit while I was at Lances in Chicago.  

Cold is better so squatting tomorrow will be ok.  

At my girls place and she spoils me so I've been eating chicken dumpling stew with extra chicken, flaming hots, pizza, home made tacos (she's Mexican), and BurgerKing.  Wokrin tonight at the club so I'm getting steak for dinner, snacks, and a take home for befor bed.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Psych u know eddy gets lost in snow banks easy with his tree stump legs . Nice work brutha .  !


----------



## psych

Ironbuilt said:


> Psych u know eddy gets lost in snow banks easy with his tree stump legs . Nice work brutha .  !



lol texting him right now to see if he's in tmrw morning


----------



## Ironbuilt

Turbobusas lost also.. Check all snowbanks. . . What a mess there.. Ugh


----------



## psych

Cold as fuck here in Chicago

Squat: barx10, 225x5, 315x3, 405x3, 475 2x8. 
Speed deadlifts with squat bar 465+grey band 8x1
Single leg press 2x12
Leg extension 2x10
abductor machine 3x20
Grippers 3x20


----------



## psych

Bench shirt time!!!!

Got my new Super katana (single-ply), using the straight sleeve makes it real easy to stay in a chest touching position, not the belly bench a/s.  

Bench: warm up barx10
135 1x10
225 1x10
315 1x10
365 1x5
405 1x3
shirt (I don't use boards, just shirt "trying to touch")
500 2x3
555 2x2

Incline machine thing- a lot of weight 3x10
Cable flys 5x10
Tricep rope push down 4x15
Face pulls 5x15

Done.  Just focusing around in the shirt, it was my first time in it.  It tore my arms up bad, didn't draw blood this time.  Now I got a feel for it so I'm gonna view my old program I ran for worlds and use that as a template for state.  It's gonna run on a 3 week wave with deloads like my deadlift routine.


----------



## psych

[ame]http://youtu.be/l2XJoLJSaFg[/ame]


----------



## psych

Shoulders
Over head press machine 90/100/120/135/155x12
Side Laterals dumb bells 10x12 20/3x10
Front raise dumb bells 10x10, 20x10, 30x10, 40x10
Reverse posterior delt machine thing 20 5x10

How do you post videos i want to put some training vids up?


----------



## psych

Batman Can't Stop Thinking About Sex - YouTube


----------



## psych

deadlifts

315x5, 405x2, 495-4x4, 565x2, 635x2 (put a belt on for this), 495x8 (no straps)

Grip work

Done.


----------



## psych

Saturday
De brnch 5x5 grey band
Arms and pull ups


----------



## turbobusa

Looked for ya today. E said he thought you'd be in. 
I'll be over there tomorow . outta the Chitown inner city freeze .. here come the floods . Never move into this shit hole P..  man I feel bad I did not notice this log . Hey I dig that gripper there is one I really like at my buds gym in wis. 
same principle . Those iron loaded grippers do work well . Thx   T..


----------



## turbobusa

Man I'm glad i could'nt make it a block from home. that would be classic video. You spun up jacked like a mfer  to train and pull into 
the deserted gym. You didn't fuck anything up in your car did ya?
Sorry dude but the image is funny as fuck now it's over. 
see ya.. 



psych said:


> OK....
> 
> No bench day since the gym was closed for NewYears day.....fuckin stupid.  You would think they would be busy with people signing up for new memberships.  Any way it's a blessing in disguise since I have a cold.
> 
> Thursday-shoulders
> 
> Warm up cardio 10 minutes
> 
> Standing over head press machine thing.  (I use the old school Maximus cast-iron machine cause I can slame it, use a stack instead of plates, don't have to clean it, and it's in the corner so I can be crabby/shitty. It's snowing like a mother fucker in Chicago and YES NO ONE PLOWED JACK SHIT AT MY GYM! Fuck pre-workouts that shit just pisses me off.)
> 90x12, 100x12, 110x12, 120x12, 130x12.
> 
> Side flys dumb bells 10x15, 15x12, 20x12, 25x12.
> 
> Rear flys hammer machine 4x15
> 
> Front raises dumb bells 25x12, 30x12, 35x10, 40x10
> 
> Easy day, AND I'm sure Dayquil and dbol are a bad combo....


----------



## psych

turbobusa said:


> Looked for ya today. E said he thought you'd be in.
> I'll be over there tomorow . outta the Chitown inner city freeze .. here come the floods . Never move into this shit hole P..  man I feel bad I did not notice this log . Hey I dig that gripper there is one I really like at my buds gym in wis.
> same principle . Those iron loaded grippers do work well . Thx   T..



Thanks man! My grip work is mostly the captain of crush hand grippers.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Psych did u figure how to post your training vids?   
Keep on lighting things at Edwardos..  thks .hi T. Lol


----------



## jacked391

Diggn this post!! Fuk been home with the flu. Col turkey sucks gettn ready for this trt painful damn Docs. Good to see T chime in. Looks like psych gonna be spitin an swearin his way to a victory. Psyc Ib Hawk an myself would like those vids bro.


----------



## psych

Can I upload without youtube?  I odn't want my shit on youtube.


----------



## turbobusa

I don't know on the posting thing I'll bet Grim repper may though.
I had all the captains of crush grippers. Decided I was going motocrossing again and gave them away to a buddy that sold them . Ungrateful bitch. 
Those bitches are pricey nowadays I would bet. Who handles those ironmind?
Be in tomorow. ... T


----------



## psych

Badass day!!!!


Squat: barx10, 225x5, 315x3, 405x3, *495* 2x8!
Speed deadlifts with squat bar 475+grey band 8x1
Single leg press 2x8 330
Leg extension 2x8 100
Hamstring machine 2x10 no idea

Put my belt and knee sleeves on today for the 495.


----------



## jacked391

Fuk yea man nuff said^^^


----------



## psych

Bench day
pause bench
135x10
225x10
315x4
365x3
405x1
shirt
455x4
520x2
585x2
455x8

Cable cross overs 100x5x100
Inc machine 3x8
curls 3x15 supset push downs 3x25


----------



## psych

Did shoulders...nothin special


----------



## chicken_hawk

Numbers looking real good psyche...no sheiko this time around?

And what are you weighing?

Hawk


----------



## psych

Ain't got time for sheiko.  This training cycle/period is focused on bench and dead.

I'm 235 for now.....


----------



## psych

Deadlift
495 4x4
575 1x2
645 1x2
495 1x8
Grip work.

You know you deadlift heavy when you get a sore throat..


----------



## turbobusa

Damn Psych ! Sweeet!. looking for a great meet for ya bud! 
T


----------



## psych

OK.....

Slept in late cause my job bouncing really drained me last night after those deads.  So after getting everyone ready for their day (I'm a caretaker) I was out the door to the gym but they all closed in 30min.  So I decided to do sled work and shovel snow as cardio and as a nice way to kick start my deload week.  

Slamming food as much as I can, hard because the muscles in my throat are pulled.  The ones under the tongue and neck are killing me when I swallow.  Took some NSAIDs and feel better.  

Thanks to all you guys that read and post in my log!


----------



## chicken_hawk

Following every episode and I actually enjoy/appreciate the fact that you're including how everyday life impacts your training. 

Looking forward to coming up north again and getting a chance to talk training philosophy etc...

Hawk


----------



## psych

Squat- barx5, 135x5, 225x5, 315x5, 405x3, 495x2, 555 - 2 sets of 5. Had knee wraps on here with a belt.

DE pulls 495 8x1 (no bands, suit for last few singles)

Single leg press 3x10-8

Single Leg extensions 3x 15-12

Hamstring machines 2x10

Got a test tomorrow so going home to study and drive through this bullshit weather/snow storm.  Put my deadlift suit on today for my last few singles of DE PULLS.  This helps with learning the suit and staying fresh with it.  A single ply suit, with no velcro straps, for CONVENTIONAL, DOES NOTHING!!!!  Ask any one who uses them.  They just helps you stay tight.  Some RAW-TARDS at Lances gym got an ear-full today because I had to stop and explain shit.  Turns out this 275 pound fat fuck can't even pull 495 as a max........bag of dicks for him. 

 The rest of this week is my "deload".  Alot of people mistake what to do.  You just need to be under your normal training stress.  Which is raw shit if your template is gear.  It's reps if you're doin low range heavy shit...etc  Also eat like shit/alot/bigger/more/heavier/often.  If your training heavy enough to where you're needing time off every few weeks then you should be eating like a king.


----------



## Ironbuilt

U can post without you tube I would think. Sendin Grim this way to assist..  nice work son.


----------



## chicken_hawk

psych said:


> .  Some RAW-TARDS at Lances gym got an ear-full today because I had to stop and explain shit.  Turns out this 275 pound fat fuck can't even pull 495 as a max........bag of dicks for him.
> 
> .



I am surprised, usually fat asses call themselves bench press specialists and never pull LOL.

Hawk


----------



## psych

chicken_hawk said:


> I am surprised, usually fat asses call themselves bench press specialists and never pull LOL.
> 
> Hawk



I almost shit my pant laughing!


----------



## turbobusa

Did I mention that I'm a bench "specialist"? . Phew . Thanks CH now I can actually enjoy and feel really swell about being a fat ass. 
Next time my 44inch waist is spreading the wife like a wish bone make a wish session I can say sorry but you know I'm a bench specialist and with the light switch I gotta get close..... You guys got me smiling and laughing..
Thx , T...


----------



## chicken_hawk

turbobusa said:


> Did I mention that I'm a bench "specialist"? . Phew . Thanks CH now I can actually enjoy and feel really swell about being a fat ass.
> Next time my 44inch waist is spreading the wife like a wish bone make a wish session I can say sorry but you know I'm a bench specialist and with the light switch I gotta get close..... You guys got me smiling and laughing..
> Thx , T...



Ha ha...funny but I know better. 

Hawk


----------



## psych

Bench deload day;

Bench barx10
 135x10
225x10
315x10
365 2 sets of 5

Close grip bench 315 2x5

Heavy machine incline with rubber bands 2x5

Cross overs 80x10, 90x10, 100x10, 110x10, 120x10

Nice light and easy...been eating like crazy! Weight still under 240 so thats good.  the 365 was so easy it was a joke, but thats the point.  Been doin alot of foam rolling, contrast showers, and got a massage yesterday.  Feelin good.


----------



## psych

shoulders
 light press 100 5x10
side raise 5x15, 10x12, 15x12, 20x10, 25x10
front raises on cable machine 5x10
rear delt work 5x10

Eating like a beast and getting thicker, just under 240....need to start doin cardio.  Work at club tonight so a nice pump makes standing at the door easier and more fun ....bitches love that shit!  

Little tip to help cut/gain. Skoal or Coppenhaegen. Chew to lose and then cold turkey to eat and be a mean mother fucker.  I chew at work cause I would literally murder someone if I didn't. Then when I dont work or am at home I'm cold turkey, hungry, back pumped, and thirsty.....aka makin GAINS. 

Had an awesome back pump today when I was walking in the parking lot of the gym. I love back pumps! Eddism 101 back pumps motivate you to be a badass mother fucker and let you know it's real/working. 

Still waiting for my tren and my lost order from IV. So I hope to have 2 big packages by next week.  Can't wait to start tren.  So my cycle going into state is test/dbol/tren/igf/nolva.  Nolva helps alot not with just gyno but bone density and osteoblasts for stress repair.  when some guys say they never get shin-splints or forearm splints from lifting...it's because they don't lift heavy shit.


----------



## psych

Back day
NO DEADLIFTS

Just light back work. ALOT of pull ups and chins.

Tendon in right had and wrist is swollen and hurting.  Over used and messed it up bouncing.....drunk fucks.  Icing it now before work.


----------



## Ironbuilt

1-800- turbobusa snow removal is cheap. Just a piecea steak tar-tar and a sista showing ass  on the porch is all he charges.

Psych nice work brutha. ..


----------



## psych

So pumped when I get home that someone posts on my log!


----------



## turbobusa

When you been training? I havent seen you for a minute . Give me a call 
Have a question.. T


----------



## psych

As stated before my right hand is fucked up.

Squat barx10, 255x5, 345x5, 435x3 (knee sleeves on), 525x1(knee sleeves and belt) stopped. Need 575 2x5 but can't hold the bar since i over stretched my hand.  So I called Ed and he told me 365 3x5 pause squats.  Did those and moved on.

Speed pulls 485 1x8 nice and easy.
Single leg press 4x12-10
Single leg extensions 3x15-12
Hamstring curl in 3x10

Pissed about my hand but it does feel better I can't hold a squat bar though.  I can bench since I don't bend it when I hold the bar.  Working around injuries is a sport in itself.  

Cold as fuck here in Chi-beria.  School was closed today which was good cause I went to bed at 5 am.  Got out of bar late and took forever to get the waitress staff out last night.  Gonna have to drop Sunday nights.  

Got in contact with IV.  Those guys are solid and restoring my faith in humanity that honest good people still exist.


----------



## chicken_hawk

psych said:


> As stated before my right hand is fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> Pissed about my hand but it does feel better I can't hold a squat bar though.  I can bench since I don't bend it when I hold the bar.  Working around injuries is a sport in itself.



It seams to me that we are always working around something in this sport. You get over one things and training levels out for a short time, but it is not long before something else rears it's ugly head. Really, how could it be any different when we push our bodies beyond where they were designed to go? I went from a pec strain in September, to a shoulder issue 6 months later...who knows what the next injury will be? As long as they are minor I am ok with it I guess.

Hawk


----------



## psych

chicken_hawk said:


> It seams to me that we are always working around something in this sport. You get over one things and training levels out for a short time, but it is not long before something else rears it's ugly head. Really, how could it be any different when we push our bodies beyond where they were designed to go? I went from a pec strain in September, to a shoulder issue 6 months later...who knows what the next injury will be? As long as they are minor I am ok with it I guess.
> 
> Hawk



Injuries are in 2 categories: Growing pains or dumbshit

Growing is wear and tear, also developmental strains on the body from progress. My pec tear was this.

Dumbshit is from bad technique and life.  My hand is dumbshit.  Fell on it, got put in a wrist hold, old injuries from grappling, hit a mother fucker at work, didn't wear my brace and slept on it funny...etc

But yes Hawk injuries happen when our sport is off-road racing on the body.  But injuries travel.  Pec to the shoulder from over compensation.  My right shoulder was fucked up so I held the bar differently in my right hand to alleviate the pain now the wrist has wear and tear.  rehab hard so I don't over use the left side and get fucked there too.


----------



## psych

Bench day
pause bench
135x10
225x10
315x10
385x3
shirt
455x4
520x2
585x2x1 missed it at lock out ;(

Close grip 335 2x5
Inc machine 4x10
Fly machine 5x10
Light push downs 3x12
 Raw is up and feels light. Pissed about missing the 585 twice!!!  Hammering the lock-out on SATURDAY.  Shirt may need to be changed and altered.  Hope not....


----------



## psych

shoulders

press 5x15-5
side raise 20x12, 25x10, 30x10, 35x8, 40x5
heavy reverse machine 3x8
front press 15,12,10
DONE


----------



## psych

Deadlift
 495 4x4
565x2
645x2
495x8
Done.  Ran from gym to work. Just got off and hittent he hay....up in a few hours for DE bench.


----------



## psych

light incline hammer strength bench....didn't do band presses had no spotters....fuckin snow!

Pin press 285 2x6 right at lock out...these are hard since you have no momentum.

CRazy arm workout, curls galore and tricep push downs, also a shit ton of chin ups.   Eating stew, gonna shower, nap and bounce tonight.  Wasn't able to stay at my girls since the snow is so bad so stuck on the south side might as well work.  If I'm lucky I'll get to stomp some white trash tonight   Fuckin whiskey tangos...


----------



## psych

Squat 585x5 --1 set.  Fuck that shit.  Heavy and my wrist hurts, but it's better.  Trying to let it heal.  
De-DEADs 495+band 8x1 with fat bar.
Leg press single leg 300, pin 2 (really close set) 2x10.
Leg extensions 2x10
Hamstring 2x10


----------



## chicken_hawk

psych said:


> light incline hammer strength bench....didn't do band presses had no spotters....fuckin snow!
> 
> Pin press 285 2x6 right at lock out...these are hard since you have no momentum.
> 
> CRazy arm workout, curls galore and tricep push downs, also a shit ton of chin ups.   Eating stew, gonna shower, nap and bounce tonight.  Wasn't able to stay at my girls since the snow is so bad so stuck on the south side might as well work.  If I'm lucky I'll get to stomp some white trash tonight   Fuckin whiskey tangos...



LOL...there is Whiskey Tango's down here and every once and a while I'll go there for a laugh. Last time I got to enjoy the fat girls on the mechanical bull (as usual, but never gets old), a girl throwing up over and over in a trash barrel and a drunk old man dancing like a fool up in one of the cages...good times 

Hawk


----------



## psych

Bench day

135x10
225x10
315x5
405x1 easy!!
shirt
495x2
545x2
585 2x1

Close grip 365 2x5
Hammer inc (perside) 135x10, 180x10, 225x10, 180x10, 135x10, 90x10, 45x10 PUMPED LIKE IB AND THE SEAHAWKS!
Pecdeck 5x10

Shirt is going great.  Each week the weight is lighter and more control.  Lucky Andrea was in tonight to help coach me.  Technique is on point, so just got to hammer tthe lock out work on Saturdays till the meet.

Wanna say I'm so happy I won the January contest.  The bros at m4bteam.com are fuckin awesome!  They got alot of shit that I'm lookin for, like Tbol and Halo.  Prices are good, but the response time is insanely fast.  Shit, I would email them and hear back in the hour....so not use to that.  They even have a thing where you can contact them and they help you with cycle advice.  Thats class right there.  I'm adding these guys into my rotation and STRONGLY advice you guys to check them out!!!

Still waiting on my IGF-LR3 to come in from a board source.  Trying to support the sponsors over other guys I go to.  Was suppose to be here January 27th but with all the snow in the south I guess mail got slowed down.  Should have it by tomorrow.  Kinda glad it took so long cause it forced me to take time off LOL.  

Body weight is at 235, tren is leaning me out alot (this is my first time on tren ace and I love it).  Entering week 2 on it, 8 more weeks to go.  So far lovin the tren but my all time fav is NPP.


----------



## psych

dead
505 4x4
575x2
655x2
505x8

DeADS going great.  Body weight don to 230.


----------



## psych

DE bench 205+super black band 5x5
315 HIGH pin press 3x3
vbar push downs 3x15
Curl machine 3x15
cannon ball tricep pull downs 3x15
Random curls...lovin the IGF/tren/dbol pump
5x12-15 chin ups (So if I wear a bench shirt it's cheating but "kipping" crossfit chin ups are ok????)

Got my stuff from m4b and IV.  It's gonna be a great week.  Prayin my boy Derek doesn't tear his lat or bicep at RUM.


----------



## turbobusa

psych said:


> DE bench 205+super black band 5x5
> 315 HIGH pin press 3x3
> vbar push downs 3x15
> Curl machine 3x15
> cannon ball tricep pull downs 3x15
> Random curls...lovin the IGF/tren/dbol pump
> 5x12-15 chin ups (So if I wear a bench shirt it's cheating but "kipping" crossfit chin ups are ok????)
> 
> Got my stuff from m4b and IV.  It's gonna be a great week.  Prayin my boy Derek doesn't tear his lat or bicep at RUM.



Thats what I was gonna holler at you about. Told him to give ya a shout. Was that local? I'm heading to quads now... 
Talk later. Damn 230? sexy and svelte! Funny thing is you look like a light 75er all day.. T


----------



## marssel

psych said:


> DE bench 205+super black band 5x5
> 315 HIGH pin press 3x3
> vbar push downs 3x15
> Curl machine 3x15
> cannon ball tricep pull downs 3x15
> Random curls...lovin the IGF/tren/dbol pump
> 5x12-15 chin ups (So if I wear a bench shirt it's cheating but "kipping" crossfit chin ups are ok????)
> 
> Got my stuff from m4b and IV.  It's gonna be a great week.  Prayin my boy Derek doesn't tear his lat or bicep at RUM.




Enjoy Bro,
BTW great Log. I'm gonna follow it for sure!!!

cheers
M4B Team

www.m4bteam.com
[email protected]


----------



## psych

Squat 600x5...... 
De-DEADs 505+band 8x1 with fat bar.
Leg press single leg 300x10, 330x10
Leg extensions 3x15
Hamstring 2x10

I'm still just in wraps and a belt for the squats, they feel great!  The speed pulls are some serious shit.  Getting easy and the carry over to my heavy days are good.  The single leg press gave me such a pump i thought my quad was gonna explode.  Had my pwo 3 scoops of poweraide and 2 big scoops of EAA (10g) with a 20mcg of IGF-LR3.  About to go slam a weight gain shake and then steak pizza.  Feel good and weight is scaling down which is good mostly from tren.  Next week is a deload, might need it after this week.  Feelin good and lookin pretty LOL.


----------



## chicken_hawk

psych said:


> Squat 600x5......
> De-DEADs 505+band 8x1 with fat bar.
> Leg press single leg 300x10, 330x10
> Leg extensions 3x15
> Hamstring 2x10
> 
> .



Pussy :action-smiley-055: 

Ha ha, nice work bud,

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa

Hey CH gonna have a finish on that article soon. We are gonna anounce 
a deadline for turn ins soon. Psych i'm psyched .  Younae super onpoint so i'm expecting some jumps on gthe numbers for this meet. Wish big D would have 
got his 1000+ raw. You know he will.  I'm heading in shortley soon as I drop wife off at roller rink.talk soon, T


----------



## chicken_hawk

turbobusa said:


> Hey CH gonna have a finish on that article soon. We are gonna anounce
> a deadline for turn ins soon. Psych i'm psyched .  Younae super onpoint so i'm expecting some jumps on gthe numbers for this meet. Wish big D would have
> got his 1000+ raw. You know he will.  I'm heading in shortley soon as I drop wife off at roller rink.talk soon, T




Cool. And why are we not talking about Lilly's horrible accident? Out of respect?

Sorry to hijack psyche,
Hawk


----------



## psych

chicken_hawk said:


> Cool. And why are we not talking about Lilly's horrible accident? Out of respect?
> 
> Sorry to hijack psyche,
> Hawk



LOL PM him that shit!!!


----------



## psych

Bench
barx10
135x10
225x10
315x10
365x5
405x1 paused 
shirt
520x1
585x1
635 sets of 1 just short of lock out.  Easy and good control.  Need to keep hammering lock out training.
Close grip 365 2x5 paused
Incline machine (per side)
45x10
90x10
135x10
180x10
225x10
270x8
strip set
180x10
90x10

DONE!!!!  1 heavy deadlift day then a nice deload.  Benched with my boy Derek Kendall took some videos(he did 405 for 21 reps), will post those up.  And my bro Jared Martin, he took second at usapl nationals...he will be going ipf raw this or next year! He's a fuckin freak.  Gonna make a trip out with Derek in the next few weeks to train at Jakked with the Lilliebridges.


----------



## psych

Derek Kendall 405lbs x 22 bench press - YouTube







sexy man beast in house of pain shirt!


----------



## chicken_hawk

Man, you are sexy, but the gym is a shit hole LOL

Hawk


----------



## psych

Shoulders
overhead press 5x15-12
side flys 5x10
front rise 5x10
rear delts 3x10-8
Pec dec 4x15

Fuck yeah its a shit hole!!!  I remember when I first started going there, there was a SHARPS box in the down stairs locker room....I was told it was for all the "diabetics" in the gym.  BULLSHIT LOL


----------



## psych

Deads
515 4x4 easy
585x2 easy
665x 0 

I tried *7 times* THIS BITCH WOULDN'T MOVE! Its only 10 pounds more than last week.  Deload week starts now!  Between the 600x5 squat and 635 benches I'm toast.  Video tapped each attempt and sent to Ed.  Coan texts me back " why the fuck did you keep going after the 3rd attempt"  I guess I'm to dumb to know when to quit....


----------



## chicken_hawk

Yep, time to deload.

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa

Knew that was coming . 7atts. tendon ligs and other conective got stimulation though. . T


----------



## psych

Fat and Muscle Shaming! - YouTube







Deload going great...eatting...sleeping...fucking...and some studying.  Getting a massage tomorrow.  FIY this video is awesome!


----------



## psych

Skipped squat day because of snow and fuck it, it's a deload.  The whole point of this cycle was to save the squat for Nationals and Worlds.  So gonna stretch, foam roll, active recovery, and eat eat eat.


----------



## psych

bench
barx10
135x10
225x10
255x5 paused
285x4 paused
335x3 paused
385x3 paused
405x2 paused
shirt
520x3
585x1
back to raw
405x1 paused
5x10 cable cross over
DONE!  Easy day feels good.  Went to the other bar I work at with one of the bouncers to eat. He wanted to hit on a bartender....shot down in flames lol!
Had a bunch of guys meet up there who are going to the Arnold.  Alot of guys are going, I'm not, so it's gonna get nut.  I'm not going cause fuck it I hate expos.  Expos=a bunch of wanna be gym rats. I hate fan-boys of anything.  I'm not waiting in line to get an autograph from someone that will just end up at Quads to see Ed anyway.  My boy Derek is gonna be at Mark Bells booth I THINK! DON'T QUOTE ME MOTHER FUCKER! Told him to get me some free shit.  Ed always gets me a box full of free shit, then give the shit I don't want to the little guys aka any one under 200lbs.  Training feels good and my deload is going great.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Cool psych.  !


----------



## psych

shoudlers
press 5x15-12
side flys 4x10-12
pull aparts 3x15
I work tonight at the bar so some quick biceps and chest.....bitches love that shit LOL!

TMRW is my last day of deload, pumped for that.  Took IGF pre workout today and the pumps where very uncomfortable/annoying.  Will try that protocol during bber time between meets.


----------



## psych

OK lets recap!

Friday
ROWS, ROWS, ROWS AND chin ups...

DELOAD done

Sarurday
DEbench 225+average bands 5x5
Pin press 315x8, 405-2x5, 455x3
Push downs 3x15
DB curls 3x12-5
Chain pull downs 3x12-15
Curls 3x10-12
Pecdec 5x10

PUMPED!!! I feel great and stoked for Monday squats.  Body weight crept up during the deload but I'm still under 235.  Will start adding in more equipment in the cycle to better prep me for the next cycle after state that leads to nationals.


----------



## chicken_hawk

So...what did you do on Friday?LOL

Hawk


----------



## psych

chicken_hawk said:


> So...what did you do on Friday?LOL
> 
> Hawk



Lots of rows and chin ups


----------



## turbobusa

No arnold for me either. Wife is gettin g shoulder surgury so notta .
Hey Chickenhawk do you have that picture of you punching bob in the stomach still?I need that if you have it . Bob at quads was doing the comon punch me in the stomach thing to ch and his buddy . Was classic  psych. Reminded me of mendelbaum mendelbaum mendelbaum episode of sienfeld. 
funny shit...  Ch call me when you get a chance.... T


----------



## psych

Squat 620x3
De-DEADs 505+band 8x1 with fat bar.
Leg press single leg 390, pin 2 (really close set) 3x5.
Leg extensions 2x20-15
Hamstring 2x10

The squat felt easy and light, reps 1 and 2 were good but the 3rd I cut a little high.  Shame on me....

Workout was good, up dating this while I slam my pwo carbs.  I took video of the squat but no idea how to post it, not using youtube.  

Updating my cycle plan.  Dropping the dbol ED, to 1cc of test susp M/W/F. Still running cyp as base and tren ace EOD.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Im here psych.. keep postin kid.


----------



## psych

Bench
barx20
135x10
225x5
285x5 paused
335x3paused
385x2 paused
425x1 paused
shirt
520x2
585 2 sets of 1
520x3

close grip 365 2x5
Incline Machine
plate pre side 1x10,2x10,3x10,4x10,5x10, strip sets fast 4x8,3x6,2x4,1x3

Done


----------



## Phoe2006

Love it brother great log. I'm just trying to get my bench up that high eventually. I've been stuck at 405 for a few months. But do to previous shoulder injuries every time I get above 350+ my shoulders begin to hurt. Keep it up


----------



## psych

Over head press
135x15
165x15
195x12
225x10
255x2 sets of 5

Side raises
15x15, 25x12, 35x10, 45x2 sets of 5

Cable pull aparts 3x15

Saving up for deadlifts tmrw.  Glad to be off dbol I was gettign bad acid reflux.  Taking suspension 3x a week is nuts with the tren....ALMOST killed a few people at school.  Just bad bad bad mood.  Got to bounce tonight, hopefully not with one of the shitty guys.  Got 2 new bouncers and they suck.  They're not intimidating, they are lazy, and would rather party and flirt than watch the floor.  One of them got beat up last night....good.  Hopefully he got hit hard enough to knock his head out of his ass. It;s not a party that were at.  We are in charge of the safety of the staff, property, and patrons.  Do your fuckin job.

You DO NOT need to be an asshole or a dick to be a bouncer.  You just got to be a dick and an asshole at the right time.  I've broken up more fights and drama just by being reasonable and nice.  But if you gotta go off, go megaton
!!!


----------



## chicken_hawk

LOL


Hawk


----------



## psych

Deads
525 4x4 easy
suit straps up
585x2 easy
665x 2
suit off
525x8
grip work with grippers.

FUCK MY LIFE i'm tired...


----------



## chicken_hawk

psych;224035

FUCK MY LIFE i'm tired...[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Bro I know the feeling. I took a shot of Nyquil and went to bed at 9:00 on a Friday night.
> 
> Hawk


----------



## psych

Satuday
DE bench 185+strong bands 5x5
pinpress 405 3x3
curls 4x15
pushdowns 4x25
heavy curls 4x10
ball kick backs 4x12
heavy pull ups 4x12


----------



## Ironbuilt

Nice work son..


----------



## psych

thanks sensi!


----------



## Big-John

Nice log brother. Love seeing someone keeping one going like this.


----------



## psych

Big-John said:


> Nice log brother. Love seeing someone keeping one going like this.



I'll keep it going till state.  This has actually replaced my training log note book....so I have to keep it going LOL.


----------



## turbobusa

Nice work P.  T


----------



## psych

Squat
640x2 all a smidge high, took a single just above parallel......grrr!!!! Weight was easy though....
DE pulls 235 plus SHORT GREY BANDS ON DEADLIFT-PLATFORM WITH FAT BAR....4X1 THEN 325 4X1 
Single leg press 390 2x10
Extensions Single leg 100 2x15
Hamstring curl ins 2x8
DONE

Studying for a final. Weight felt good despite not eating at all yesterday.  Gonna pig out tonight and tmrw for Fat Tuesday.  Benching is gonna suck cause it's Ash Wednesday and I'm a devout Catholic so I will be fasting.  Ain't gonna be the first time doin this so hopefully I wont get hurt!  Training session will be early cause I'm taking my girl to get ashes with me, so I hope I got guys to spot me.

Been running igf-lr3 at 20mcg post for a few weeks straight now.  It's still working, I think a low dose like that can be run for a long time.  Gonna order another bottle and keep on it.  

Also need to order more protein.  Real Gains by Universal is the shit!  Love it, enough protein and carbs, not too much sugar, by the way it doesn't fill you up too much either.  Makes it great for gettin the calories in.  And it taste good.  

Thanks for all the guys the read my log and post.  Helps me stay motivated.  I will be doin a separate one for Nationals and Worlds.


----------



## psych

Sooooo full.....

After final had a delux baconator, donuts, made some stuffed chicken, and later going out for crab legs.....


----------



## Phoe2006

Damn that sounds so good have fun


----------



## psych

Bench
barx20
135x10
225x10
295x5 paused
345x3paused
395x2 paused
435x1 paused
shirt
520x2
585 2x2!!!!

close grip 375 2x5 paused
Incline Machine
plate pre side 1x10,2x10,3x10,4x10,5x10,6x10 strip sets fast 5x8,4x8,3x12,2x15

BOOM!!!!!   I feel good the 585 was easy so next week going to the 600's.  Feelin strong and ready to go.


----------



## psych

Here is Derek ROWING my bench!


Derek Kendall 585lbs x 11 Barbell rows - YouTube


----------



## psych

Over head press
135x15
165x15
195x12
225x5x5

Side raises
10x12, 15x10,20x10,25x10

front raises 5x15

Cable pull aparts 5x15

Had to adjust since the 435 yesterday made me hella sore, and I got bad PIP in my right delt.  Just got a 93% on my final!!!!!  So spring break starts now and I will be sleeping all weekend like a boss....


----------



## psych

deads

525 4x4
605x2  (should have been 595 but fuck it....)
675 2x1 (suit on, it's locking up and throwing my from putting hip in at lockout.)
525 4x1

done....fuckin tired.  Havn't eaten shit and sleep over the last few days.  Feel good, gonna rest up this weekend, and just eat.  Big pull at state on the way this is just the bumpy part of the landing.


----------



## psych

Saturday 

Heavy wide grip bench machine 

Alot of arm work...

OK, starting tmrw I start sheiko again.  I'm 4 weeks out from state.  I will train sheiko for 3.5 weeks.  I like to use small meets like this as "test days". I'm only doing the dead and bench so it shouldn't be too taxing.  Everything after the meet will be gear at anything over 80%.

Weights at 234. Feelin good.  

this is what Monday will look like.

1	Squat	55%	5	1	352
		65%	4	1	416
		75%	3	2	480
		85%	2	4	544
2	Bench press	50%	5	1	218
		60%	4	1	261
		70%	3	2	305
		80%	3	5	348
3	Dumbbell fly		10	5	
4	Squat	50%	5	1	320
		60%	4	1	384
		70%	3	2	448
		80%	3	4	512
5	Triceps		10	5	
6	Back extension		10	5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Gettin it on P.  Nice work brutha..


----------



## psych

Ok....

1 day (Monday)		%	reps	sets	weight
1	Squat	55%	5	1	352
		65%	4	1	416
		75%	3	2	480
		85%	2	4	544 (did 551...fuck it)
2	Bench press	50%	5	1	225   (all bench work is paused with a "press" command)
		60%	4	1	270
		70%	3	2	315
		80%	3	5	360 (did 365...easier to load.)
3	cable cross over		10	5 100lb	

That was the a.m. workout, tonight i will finish it with squats and dips.  When school starts the Monday workout will be sliced into monday and tuesday instead of an a.m. and p.m. session.

I feel good but really really hungry! LOL


----------



## psych

Okk......part 2

4	Squat	50%	5	1	320
		60%	4	1	384
		70%	3	2	448
		80%	3	4	512
5	Triceps		10	5	(used ball handle for heavy kick backs)
6	Power stiff-legs		10	5	(135# REALLY SNAP THAT SHIT OFF THE FLOOR)

1. I always round u[ on my weights so 512=515.
2. Felt really really good.
3. his will be hard once back in school next week but i've done it before.
4. All squats over 450 I wear ace bandages on my knees, anything heavy with my suit I will wear my ALL Black inzers.
5. 80%+ half the set will be raw then gear.
6. Squat suit will be brought in after state.
7. Bench shirt will only be on wednesdays.

Stage 3 starts now!!!


----------



## ME

Squats looked good in the AM training. Good catching up with you.


----------



## psych

:sFun_hailbig:Fuckin A!!! ME is a good training partner of mine!  We both train at Quads. When I was startin out ME helped me alot with my gear and diet advice! This is the man who taught me how to cut weight.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Welcome me.  Glad a coan inmate has joined here..


----------



## ME

Thanks


----------



## psych

Wednesday
repsxsets
bench (paused)
5x1 250
4x1 295
3x2 240
2*1 385
shirt
500 2x2
545 2x2
Deadlift
3x1 375
3x1 455
3x2 525
3x5 600 (fuck my life, I have no skin on my hands anymore!)
bench (paused)
5x1 225
5x1 275
4x4 315
pec dec 10x5
abs 10x5

Chillin at my girl's place eating avocado bacon burgers!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Can u get turbo to eat..lol...thks P.


----------



## chicken_hawk

psych said:


> Wednesday
> repsxsets
> bench (paused)
> 5x1 250
> 4x1 295
> 3x2 240
> 2*1 385
> shirt
> 500 2x2
> 545 2x2
> Deadlift
> 3x1 375
> 3x1 455
> 3x2 525
> 3x5 600 (fuck my life, I have no skin on my hands anymore!)
> bench (paused)
> 5x1 225
> 5x1 275
> 4x4 315
> pec dec 10x5
> abs 10x5
> 
> Chillin at my girl's place eating avocado bacon burgers!



Looking good man. How are you doing versus how you projected?

Hawk


----------



## psych

I don't know I haven't done the meet yet.


----------



## psych

5 day (Friday)		%	reps	sets	weight
1	Squat	50%	5	1	320
		60%	4	1	384
		70%	3	2	448
		80%	3	5	512 (all high cause i blew some veins up in my leg pinning my vastus)
2	Bench press	50%	5	1	225
		60%	4	1	270
		70%	3	2	315
		80%	3	6	360   (reopened some scar tissue in my chest and thought I retore my pec.......)
3	Dip (weighted)		4	5	(did none of this shit)
4	Leg press		5	5	
5	Good morning (standing)		5	5	

Friday was shit. I'm hurt in my pec, i'm a fuckin pin cushion, and i keep reopening old injuries. Thank God ME is a good guy and gave me some pointers on healing my pec.  It snapped and hurt when i was finishing my bench.  It's not bleeding, or pulsing, or even swollen.  It's just tender.  Heat and ice help alot and am going to flush it with high reps to keep the blood in there.  If need be, I'll drop the bench at state and just pull.  

To all young  lifters...IF YOU PLAN ON A MEET AND GET HURT, SICK, WHATEVER....STILL DO IT.  MAKE IT WORK FOR YOU.


----------



## chicken_hawk

Sucks about the pec bro, I strained mine about 5 weeks before my first week and was lucky enough to have turbo chat with Eddy and get it healed just in time for my meet.

Hawk


----------



## psych

OK I tore my pec and the bleeding spread to about a quarter size circle.  It's not bad but till a pec tear.  

Here is what I did Saturday 
% Reps   Sets  Weight
1	Deadlift up to knees	50%	3	1	375
		60%	3	1	450
		70%	3	2	525
		75%	2	4	563
2	Incline bench press		3	6	(did machine)
3	Lats		10	5	
4	Deadlift off boxes	60%	4	1	450
		70%	4	1	525
		80%	3	2	600
		90%	2	3	675
5	Squat (deep)		5	5	
6	Abs		8	4


----------



## psych

(Monday)		%	reps	sets	weight
Bench press	50%	5	1	225
		60%	4	1	270
		70%	3	2	315 (did felt good)
		80%	3	5	360(didn't do, pec tear letting it heal)
Squat	50%	5	1	320
		60%	4	1	384
		70%	3	2	448
		80%	3	5	512
Bench press55%	5	1	248 (All of this was pinpress)
	   65%	5	1	293
		75%	4	4	338(did 365 pin press, train the top of the movement since i can't do the bottom.)
Dumbbell fly		10	5	(felt good)
Leg curl		8	5	
Pulley rows with static hold		10   5	

Pec bleed out it's about the size of quarter.  No pain, just stiff and swollen.  Eat, ice, heat, sleep, rub, recover......

Might skip bench at state and just deadlift.  Like I said before, no matter what still do a meet!


----------



## psych

Deadlift up to knees	50%	3x1	375
	60%	3x1	450
	70%	3x2	525
	75%	2x4	563
Bench press	50%	6x1	225
	60%	5x1	270
	70%	4x1	315(up to this was raw)
		3x2	495(Put multi-ply shirt on and used 3boards.)
		2x2	565
		1x3	600 (did one set and my chest was done!)
	75%	3x1	338*(didn't do ANY of this shit!)
	65%	5x1	293*
	55%	7x1	248*
Dumbbell fly		20x5	(this felt great)
Squat (deep)		4x5 405	
Abs		10x4	

I bleed out more and it feels good. I have no pain and I have full mobility so it's all good.  A HUGE shout out to my man Magnus!!!! Gave me the hook up on info for peptides to help speed up recovery!   I'm going to be adding IGF-LR3, MGF, AND TB500.  I'm pumped to see how this works.  If this works as well as I hope I plan on sharing this knowledge with my fellow lifters, while sending props to big man Magnus


----------



## Magnus82

Glad to help my friend!   I think you will be very happy with your results.   Like I said,  I have helped many with long nagging injuries when Dr's and chiros were at a loss.   My surgeons for my distal bicep tendon repair and my shattered knee were both blown away at my recovery.  My upper limb surgeon was the surgeon for the Dodgers,  Rams,  and Flyers and even he was shocked, which is surprising as he did a MLB funded study on Hgh and it's effects on injury recovery.   I think you are going to do very well,  but be careful, your just so damn strong!


----------



## psych

Deadlift to knees

Few ways to do it and ALOT of people like to argue about it.  This is a video I found on youtube of a guy doing a traditional deadlift to the knee.


deadlift up to knees 175kg - YouTube







What I do is when I pull to my knee I pause it there and lock out. Then I LOWER IT BACK MY KNEE AND PAUSE, then lock it out again. I don't set it down on each rep. The way I do it works more upperback, grip, and lockout....FOR ME!!!!   

People need to learn that when you do a program that the assistance work is to help your weak points.


----------



## psych

Prepping for tomorrow by downing ramen with chicken breast and salad.  The food plus the salt will help me hold water and I've been drinking carb-drinks with glycerol all day.  Really nice and full right now.  I don't have to bounce tonight and got class tomorrow so sleep tabs and weight gain shakes till the a.m.

How the fuck do I have this many view and no body posts?  I mean, I don't care it's just weird.  People on the net just looking at my shit.  I joke with Derek all the time that half his youtube comments are #$%^&....and if you are good for you!


----------



## Phoe2006

I read your posts everyday brother goodluck. Is ur meat Saturday?


----------



## Magnus82

psych said:


> Prepping for tomorrow by downing 30,amen with chicken breast and salad.  The food plus the salt will help me hold water and I've been drinking carb-drinks with glycerol all day.  Really nice and full right now.  I don't have to bounce tonight and got class tomorrow so sleep tabs and weight gain shakes till the a.m.
> 
> How the fuck do I have this many view and no body posts?  I mean, I don't care it's just weird.  People on the net just looking at my shit.  I joke with Derek all the time that half his youtube comments are #$%^&....and if you are good for you!



Lol,  don't sweat it.   I ran a log on PM with over 30,000 views and had only a handful of people post.   We're are here brother!


----------



## psych

Phoe2006 said:


> I read your posts everyday brother goodluck. Is ur meat Saturday?



No phoe-pie no meet yet.  I just like to load up cause I want my chest to heal up, so stayin super hydrated and keepin that food in.  Plus sheiko makes you hungry like I just smoked 2 blunts and a bong with Turbo 

The extra hydration helps alot with cramps and all that good shit.


----------



## psych

Squat	50%	5	1	320
	60%	4	1	384
	70%	3	2	448
	80%	2	5	512
Bench press	50%	5	1	225
	60%	4	1	270
	70%	3	2	315
	80%	2	5	360
Dumbbell fly		10	5	
Squat	50%	6	1	320
	60%	6	1	384
	65%	6	4	416(I thought i was going to shit my pants LOL)
Shoulders		8x5	(did 12x5)
Back extension		8x4 (had to go to work...SKIP)

It's 5:53 am Saturday...been up at 6am Friday.  This is what my Fridays will look like.  School..straight to gym..work.  School is 7am-4pm work is at 9pm. I have my home health care work at home to do before gym.  LUCKILY!!! I got to man-handle some assholes tonight and get TONS of love from the cocktail staff about my torn pec.....poor poor me! Getting rub downs and hugs from horny 23 year olds, and 1 milf!  Kinda makes up for the long day.

I also snapped and had tren rage at school when someone said some dumbshit...but that is another story.


----------



## Phoe2006

Well I thought I may have missed something there about a meet and had to go back and reread everything from a few weeks back. That's why I asked if u had a meet or something? Anyways have a great weekend hope your Pec starts feeling better.


----------



## turbobusa

Shit ! P did not know about pec injury. I'm heading to Q's in a sec. 
I'll get updated over there. Man I'm hoping all is well. talk soon. 
Thanks, T.. Oh by the way i''m going vaporizer soon... T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol.. chill psych some people are shy and no post.  They at least can say well fuk son thats a lot a weight sir or something of the sort. 
Anyhow about this club.  Any pics. Lol..  keep on rackin and stackin weight brutha..where the fuks Me.?


----------



## psych

Phoe2006 said:


> Well I thought I may have missed something there about a meet and had to go back and reread everything from a few weeks back. That's why I asked if u had a meet or something? Anyways have a great weekend hope your Pec starts feeling better.



all good boss my meets in 2 weeks.


----------



## chicken_hawk

psych said:


> get TONS of love from the cocktail staff about my torn pec.....poor poor me! Getting rub downs and hugs from horny 23 year olds, and 1 milf!  Kinda makes up for the long day.
> 
> .



You get that and want addaboys from us? Dude you got it made!

Hawk


----------



## Magnus82

chicken_hawk said:


> You get that and be wanting addaboys from us? Dude you got it made!
> 
> Hawk



With that kind of attention,  I think I'd be looking how to extend the injury, not heal it!


----------



## psych

Narrow grip bench press
        50%	5	1	355(multi shirt, close grip, 3 board)
	60%	4	1	425
	70%	3	5	495
Deadlift from boxes	55%	4	1	413
	65%	4	1	488
	75%	3	2	563
	85%	3	4	638
Triceps		10	5	
Lats		10	5	
Abs		8	4

Feel great but got in late this morning form work so didn't eat alot.  

I dont want addaboys!!! I just get creeped out that people look and don't say anything...like i'm a monkey in a cage.  If I gave a fuck and wanted notoriety I would be on facebook and youtube.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Nice job..lol. now shut up. Lol .


----------



## chicken_hawk

psych said:


> Narrow grip bench press
> 50%	5	1	355(multi shirt, close grip, 3 board)
> 60%	4	1	425
> 70%	3	5	495
> Deadlift from boxes	55%	4	1	413
> 65%	4	1	488
> 75%	3	2	563
> 85%	3	4	638
> Triceps		10	5
> Lats		10	5
> Abs		8	4
> 
> Feel great but got in late this morning form work so didn't eat alot.
> 
> I dont want addaboys!!! I just get creeped out that people look and don't say anything...like i'm a monkey in a cage.  If I gave a fuck and wanted notoriety I would be on facebook and youtube.



Yeah,  the board is full of creepers and lurkers.

Hawk


----------



## txpipeliner88

Lurker here but trying to get more involved and outta my shell. You been pushing some awesome weight bro keep it going for the meet.


----------



## turbobusa

Good attitude Psych.... Heading for gym now talk soon. T


----------



## psych

Bench press	50%	5	1	225
	60%	4	1	270
	70%	3	2	315
(DID MULTI SHIRT TO 2 BOARD 545 2X2)
	80%	3	5	360(PASS)
Squat	50%	5	1	320
	60%	4	1	384
	70%	3	2	448
	80%	3	5	512
Bench press	55%	5	1	248 (DID IN A MACHINE)
	65%	5	1	293
	75%	4	4	338
Dumbbell fly		10	5	
Leg curl		8	5	
Good morning (standing)		5	5	

i'M GOING TO JUICE FUCKIN STUPID FOR NATIONALS!


----------



## Phoe2006

Question for you psych after reading your log it seems to be very similar to chickenhawks thread from Russia with strength is this the program you follow? Here's the link http://anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?p=227321


----------



## Ironbuilt

Im lookin in     Looking good..


----------



## psych

Phoe2006 said:


> Question for you psych after reading your log it seems to be very similar to chickenhawks thread from Russia with strength is this the program you follow? Here's the link From Russia with Strength - Anabolic Steroids Discussion and Bodybuilding Forum



Kinda.....I gave hawk my sheiko template.  Sheiko has core idead but the work outs and exercises can be tailored to your needs. Its not for everyone


----------



## psych

Deadlift up to knees		3	1	355
		3	1	425
		3	2	495
		2	4	530
Bench press	50%	6	1	225
	60%	5	1	270
	70%	4	1	315
	75%	3	2	338 (up to this is raw and felt great, thanks magnus!!!)
Multi shirt 3 board.
		2	2	495
		1	3	545
RAW
	75%	3	1	338
	65%	5	1	293
	55%	7	1	248(did 225 for 15)
Dumbbell fly		10	5	
Squat (deep)		4	5	
Abs		10	4	

I feel great!  Gonna get out of the mutli and switch to the single ply ext week after the meet.  It's good to feel some weight but I just wanna rest up for state.  The goal here is to get a good base to hammer off of for nationals.  Spent all yesterday and today with my girl chillin and being spoiled....she mexxican and can cook cook cook!!!! I'm 229 right now


----------



## psych

MOTHER FUCKER!!!!! I did the wrong workout...I restarted week 2 when was usuppose to be week 3.  FUCKING SHIT!!!!


----------



## Phoe2006

psych said:


> MOTHER FUCKER!!!!! I did the wrong workout...I restarted week 2 when was usuppose to be week 3.  FUCKING SHIT!!!!



Dude I'm sure you'll be alright. Just take a few deep breaths and get back in the gym tomorrow and get back after it.


----------



## chicken_hawk

That blows hard dude^^^^

Get back on that horse!

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa

Hey P when is your meet?  Thats out east or here at the usual ohare spot?
tren base + halo the last 10 days and morning of.  Everybody stand the fuck back!!! . T


----------



## psych

no workout today got stomach flu.


----------



## Phoe2006

Sorry to hear bro


----------



## turbobusa

Bummer P  get well bunkie... T


----------



## psych

No workout today...dehydrated and haven't eaten much in 2 days.  Still doin the meet.  Body weight at 229.  

ON A GOOD NOTE!!!!

My pec feels fucking great!!!  I swear that if anyone, ANYONE, has a torn muscle please contact magnus!  Gettign back into it Monday slowlllllyyy.  Real light this week. Then next Monday I will pick up where I left off in sheiko.  I will start to add gear on the squat.  

Leading up to the meet starting a few days ago I'm taking test susp with liquid dbol ED.  Then after the meet it will return to only on heavy days.  My cycle will stay the same after state leading into nationals.  Except I will up the tren to 1.5cc EOD from 1cc EOD, and switch out Test cypionate  for Sustanon.


----------



## Magnus82

Thanks brother,  glad to help.   Looks like you managed to keep your weight up pretty well.  That cycle leading up to state will have you full on BEAST mode.  Love the susp/dbol for pre-workout.  The pump lasts for over a day.


----------



## psych

Magnus82 said:


> Thanks brother,  glad to help.   Looks like you managed to keep your weight up pretty well.  That cycle leading up to state will have you full on BEAST mode.  Love the susp/dbol for pre-workout.  The pump lasts for over a day.



Also gives you a pump when you are on the floor vomiting....fuckin juice!


----------



## Magnus82

Lol, that's a new one, "puke pumps".


----------



## psych

American Werewolf in London - Complete Transformation - YouTube







This is what "puke pumps" feels like.

I think i'm dying lol


----------



## Ironbuilt

Here comes your nurse..


----------



## Magnus82

Lol,  that's hilarious!


----------



## turbobusa

Man got me dying with the puke pumps!  Sust be ok since your eod on the other.
Tell us the mag protocol that helped . T


----------



## psych

turbobusa said:


> Man got me dying with the puke pumps!  Sust be ok since your eod on the other.
> Tell us the mag protocol that helped . T



Ask magnus, I don't want to steal other peoples credit.


----------



## psych

OK...
Body weight 225.

Feelin good, eating like crazy. Lots of lasagna. Garfield diet.

Pull 600 for 5 sets of 1.  
2 raw
2 straps down on suit
1 straps up on suit
EASY...


----------



## psych

Easy pump day.  Did chest, arms, and just hung out at gym. It was a good study break.


----------



## jacked391

Man had to go way back an catch up looks good psych.


----------



## jacked391

Last time i posted guess back in jan early feb u were 240 245 see u stripped down to 225. Damn  ripped or what looks like strength gains good. How's pec?


----------



## psych

jacked391 said:


> Last time i posted guess back in jan early feb u were 240 245 see u stripped down to 225. Damn  ripped or what looks like strength gains good. How's pec?



I was 235 to 240 on dbol. Also been running tren, my real first time with it and it is stripping the fat off my body lol. But with hw test im putting on size. Tren makes it hard to eat, and ephedrine aint helping but im going!

Just got a burger and fries and relaxing between classes. Alot of homework meeds to be done before tomorrow.


----------



## chicken_hawk

psych said:


> I was 235 to 240 on dbol. Also been running tren, my real first time with it and it is stripping the fat off my body lol. But with hw test im putting on size. Tren makes it hard to eat, and ephedrine aint helping but im going!
> 
> Just got a burger and fries and relaxing between classes. Alot of homework meeds to be done before tomorrow.



You saying burgers and fries makes me want burgers and fries...thanks.

Hawk


----------



## jacked391

Lol damn phone


----------



## psych

At clinical spending all day  intalling foley catheters. Leaving to go to weigh ins this after noon. Then get gf from Chicago then out to my house then CHINA BUFFET TO BLOAT!!!!!!


----------



## jacked391

The bloat make me strong like bull. Yup haha


----------



## psych

ok....

I opened with 600....easy

2nd was 651...moved out of groove and stalled at lock out, so I dropped it. Not wasting energy setting the shit down if I'm getting red lights anyway.

3rd took 651 again and ripped it off the floor.

No 705 again.....it's becoming my "white whale"!   I'm getting that mother fucker at nationals.  I want to thank everyone for following my log and giving a shit to help me, Magnus and shout outs to IVgear!!!

I'm starting my new log for nationals Monday.  Full swing and full power.  I'll be in my squat suit Monday night straps down.  If any one wnated to know what a full blown sheiko program looks like this is it.  A prep and a pre contest phase.
Will try and figure out how to put video up. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Phoe2006

Upload it to YouTube and post a link or there's another way to do it if you're on a computer. Haven't figured out how to do it off my phone


----------



## jacked391

Spit an curse bro fuking spit and fukin curse yeahhhhh!!! Get some I got this muther fucker!!!!


----------



## psych

IMG 1702 1 - YouTube







oK I figured it out.

I dont have a facebook and didnt want shit on youtube only cause i'm a private person.

3rd attempt, 650


----------



## psych

IMG 0895 - YouTube


----------



## Phoe2006

Cool videos brother


----------



## chicken_hawk

Keep your eye on the prize brother as I know you will.
Will be following the sheiko log of course. 
Third attempt went up real nice.
Hawk


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hell thats some swell liftin sir.   Thanks for the videos..


----------

